# Floating Floor 32 Bhds Le



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

I was wondering if I could get some feedback on the flooring in the Outbacks. We have a four month old Sydney that we have never used. We signed the papers, put a few things in it and closed it up for the winter. Due to some warm weather here and there in NJ we plugged it in and started putting things in it. Coming off a cold spell and the weather warming up....after I openned the slideouts I noted a "bubbling" of the floor along the cabinets. Both by the TV cabinet and along the sink/refrigerator area. You can tell the middle of the floor is glued and along the edges you step on the floor and there is definitely bubbling. Now the dealer told me it is a floating floor only glued by the vents. It may be doing that because of the temperature change. Our problem is that we can't tow and are having it delivered to a permanent site in April. In order to have this looked at we have to have it towed back to the dealer. Thought this would be a great place to see if anyone else has noted this? A brand new unit shouldn't have any major floor problems....we would hope. Thanks in advance for your feedback. You have always been so helpful and we really appreciate it


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is glued by the vents that would be rare also. Most of the floors are only stapled on the edges before the walls and other items are installed.

There is not an easy solution but the only one I can think of is to have the flooring cut all around the edge and trimmed to fit correctly. Sounds like the flooring was put down cold and is now warmed and stretched some. Once it is trimmed you will have to have it glued down around the edge.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have never had that issue but give it a week or so and then raise a real stink. Which dealer is it??

John


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have never had that issue but give it a week or so and then raise a real stink. Which dealer is it??
> 
> John


We bought it at an RV show through Garick RV. We have been really happy with them but know nothing about the flooring. The "bubbling" isn't a lot but it leads us to wonder if it will get worse.....want to remedy it and not sure what the correct way is. They can tell me what they want and I have no idea. Has anyone dealt with Garick RV? I had heard good things and think they will take care of us.

~Bonnie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't know Garricks and haven't had a flooring-problem <find wood - FAST!) but, as Andy says...the floor should be stapled. Additionally - _IF _it were glued anywhere....wouldn't that make it NOT a "floating floor"?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I bought my first Outback from them and the service dept was very good.


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

I call BS, even though I don't know much about the actual construction of the floor... we have the same model trailer and there is no bubbling in the floor. (We've had it for a year now.)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

OSUBacker said:


> *I call BS*, even though I don't know much about the actual construction of the floor... we have the same model trailer and there is no bubbling in the floor. (We've had it for a year now.)


And to what are you referring to when calling this?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We bought our 26RS from Garick, and they actually just did quite an extensive repair to it, and worked both with me and my insurance company. Pete and the rest of the guys in service are pretty good. I have noticed some bubbling in our 26, around on of the vents, and have chaulked it up to quick construction (drop the underbelly cover and you will see more examples of quick/cheap construction). It hasn't gotten any worse in the 4 years we've had the trailer, and I don't expect it to worsen in the next few years.

Tim


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> *I call BS*, even though I don't know much about the actual construction of the floor... we have the same model trailer and there is no bubbling in the floor. (We've had it for a year now.)


And to what are you referring to when calling this?
[/quote]
Yes, please be a little more helpful and less critical. I also have the same TT and have not seen any problems. I would not however make such a harsh comment, especially when followed by a statment of not knowing much, even though i really dont.


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

I was certainly not referring to bonseye. So I'm sorry for not being specific about what I was referring to... I was referring to the dealer's explanation of why the floor was bubbling. It just smacks of an attempt by the dealer to make it sound like that it's a design feature of the trailer and they shouldn't be worried about the laminate floor coming up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

OSUBacker said:


> I was certainly not referring to bonseye. So I'm sorry for not being specific about what I was referring to... I was referring to the dealer's explanation of why the floor was bubbling. It just smacks of an attempt by the dealer to make it sound like that it's a design feature of the trailer and they shouldn't be worried about the laminate floor coming up.


Well the floor is floating and most only have staples around the edge. The way the flooring is installed on these trailers is the deck is placed on the frame and the flooring is put on the deck and stapled on the edge. The walls and every thing else are built on top of it. If the vinyl was installed cold then yes there can be bubbling when it warms up. The flip side to this is when it installed warm and then it cracks when it shrinks from cold. I would not call it a design feature but it is a build technique that works just fine most of the time.


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

i have the same trailer and had no problems with it , i live in piscataway and will tow it to the dealer for you if you want, its better then doing chores at home


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

jetfan said:


> i have the same trailer and had no problems with it , i live in piscataway and will tow it to the dealer for you if you want, its better then doing chores at home


That's what makes this community so great. What a generous offer from jetfan to help out.
Hope it all works out well.


----------

